
Feds to Partially Blame Tesla's Autopilot in Fatal Crash: Report - ashitlerferad
http://jalopnik.com/the-ntsb-to-partially-blame-teslas-autopilot-in-fatal-c-1803136365
======
basicplus2
<his Tesla collided with a semi-tractor trailer that failed to yield when
crossing a divided highway.>

Yeh not sure anyone could have avoided that crash, this should be in the first
sentence really.

